# Beretta 92 Recoil rod



## Ancman (Mar 12, 2006)

The recoil rod on my 92 Brigadier is plastic. The same part on my 92FS is metal. Are they interchangeable? Which is better?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2006)

Ancman said:


> The recoil rod on my 92 Brigadier is plastic. The same part on my 92FS is metal. Are they interchangeable? Which is better?


I'd go with the steel guide rod for both... I replaced the plastic guide rod that was in my 92 with a steel one. You can order your 92 steel guide rods from this guy, David Olhasso...

http://www.olhasso.com/beretta/parts.htm

I've ordered Steel Guide Rods and D-Springs from him...for my 92FS and Cougar 8000F. Top notch guy.

As for which better, I personally think that the steel guide rod is better. That plastic guide rod is pretty weak and feels cheap.


----------



## Ancman (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'm going to put the steel guide rod into the Brigadier and sell the 92FS. I don't need both.


----------

